# Geschwindigkeit messen



## Sanix (14. Jun 2007)

Gibt es irgend eine einfache Möglichkeit, die Geschwindigkeit einer Webapplikation zu messen?

Mich nimmt Wunder, wo die meiste Zeit drauf geht. Also die Datenbankabfrage, das Vorbereiten der Daten etc. Zurzeit mache ich das mit System.outs was halt sehr ungenau ist.


----------



## FelixR (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo Sanix, 

wie wäre es mit der Klasse GregorianCalendar
Bei start des Programmes nimmst du die genaue Zeit


```
Calendar startZeit = new GregorianCalendar().getTimeInMillis()
Calendar zwischenZeit = (new GregorianCalendar().getTimeInMillis() - startZeit)
```

usw.


----------



## Sanix (14. Jun 2007)

hi Felx,
Ich weiss schon wie man die Zeit misst. Ich dachte, vielleicht gibt es ein gutes Tool dafür, dass ich das nicht überall hinschreiben muss.
Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## HLX (14. Jun 2007)

Google mal nach "Java Profiler". Da findest du einige Tools, die teilweise auch J2EE unterstützen. Vielleicht kannst du die auch für deine Web Anwendung verwenden.


----------

